# Ongoing Skaven Advice Sought



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys I thought It would be wise if i shared my Pestilens wip thread here in the hope i can get some army building and tactics advice as i build it 

POXCRATCH'S HORDE HERE


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I look forward to seeing them.

As an owner of a semi-successfull Clan Pestilens army is there any help I could offer you in particular?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Edited thread title to increase audience


----------



## Tommie Soule (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks dood  I am going for 1k first.

What load out do you think I soul give my plague priest?

Plus I added pics of a Bsb to my wip thread. Let me know what you think

T


----------

